# Fishing the Zêzere



## Guest

Over the last couple of years I've tried fishing several parts of the Zêzere up river from the Dam of Castelo de Bode such as near Logo Azual, Martinchel, Espinherio, Dornes and Carregal ( and other rivers like the river Nabao) but have found it frustrating not being able to find a source of local knowledge or detailed access maps. Speaking to people, both expat and non-expat, I get secondhand fishing advice and end up searching tracks only to find a bit of unsuitable vertical drop river bank next to unpopulated river bed of stones. Has anyone got FIRST HAND experience of fishing the Zêzere and knowledge of fishing spots they are willing to share?


----------



## noserhodes

hi i think from my experiences here i have found that many people will not divulge info, and the reason is likely that it takes many hours travelling and time out on the banks to acquire the local knowledge of where is good and where is not.
i myself have found some very good places to catch carp etc, and i need good access to fish as i am a keen match angler and have way too much tackle to get to inaccessible tracks/paths etc.
i have in the past had people asking me for info, fellow anglers too, but alas they do not want to share their information with me, so i am now too, guarded and sceptical with folks, so sorry i could help you out, but i would have to meet up with you personally to see if i could trust you with my secret places, and a swap of information, like i say i too am only interested in places where i can get my van actually down to the bankside.
i will be digging out my own carp pond to fish in the not too distant future and if all goes well i will be be allowing day tickets subject to certain rules onsite.


----------



## Manuches1961

noserhodes said:


> hi i think from my experiences here i have found that many people will not divulge info, and the reason is likely that it takes many hours travelling and time out on the banks to acquire the local knowledge of where is good and where is not.
> i myself have found some very good places to catch carp etc, and i need good access to fish as i am a keen match angler and have way too much tackle to get to inaccessible tracks/paths etc.
> i have in the past had people asking me for info, fellow anglers too, but alas they do not want to share their information with me, so i am now too, guarded and sceptical with folks, so sorry i could help you out, but i would have to meet up with you personally to see if i could trust you with my secret places, and a swap of information, like i say i too am only interested in places where i can get my van actually down to the bankside.
> i will be digging out my own carp pond to fish in the not too distant future and if all goes well i will be be allowing day tickets subject to certain rules onsite.


Did you succeed in making your own fishing lake


----------

